# Promoting the WNBA for 2004



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

What can fans do to promote the WNBA for next season? I know some of us have stated some of the WNBA's drawbacks as well as what we like the best about it. I'm sure I am not the only one who wants the league to stay around. Besides, then our college stars can stay in the states and play professionally. What can a person do to help in promoting the WNBA and women's sports in general?


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Fans could do what they can to get WNBA shown in these larger sports bars. That's one idea. And promote NBATV because they show WNBA during the summer.

Ultimately, however, this is not a problem for the fans. This is a problem with the WNBA itself. I'm sorry, but it's glorified college ball. Yes, I understand the ball has to be one inch smaller, but the game should resemble the NBA game a LOT more.

It should have the NBA 3 point line, NBA shot clock, and 12 minute periods. Especially the NBA 3 point line and shot clock. And allow 6 fouls.

If I want to see college ball, I'll wait for UConn and Tenn. to hook up.

If they want to do something unique, play 4 on 4 with 10 minute periods. The scoring is WAY too low and it puts people to sleep. Even with 10 minute periods, 4 on 4 would make the scoring way higher.

Doggone shame Rob Ryder put on hold his 4Man League idea because it has a lot of promise. I copied the text off his site 4man.net and put it on my site. The site is:


http://www.wncsport.com/4man.htm 

Some of these ideas would work in the WNBA.


----------

